# Adventure / outdoor sports?



## selennium (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Are there any people here on the forum who are into adventure sports? Since we are in Dubai, I guess something either related to the desert or even non-desert like (but fun either way).

I'm not talking about the typical touristy thing (eg Arabian desert adventures good old sand duning & BBQ event, although that is nice). I've tried looking for groups here who do outdoor sports but I'm at a loss. 

To give you an example, how about cave exploring, tree-top climbing, whitewater rafting, sky diving, scuba, hiking... I've tried all of these back home and they are great! Some are one-time events, and some are nice to do repeats... or even arcades, you can't go wrong with arcades! I've looked at some TimeOut Dubai website, and Outdoor Dubai magazine, but all of that would be useless if you don't have the right company to tag along with.

So if there are any groups, or people, that are active in such sports and have regular meetups of such, please let me know... would love to join you if that's ok, thanks!

(btw, I'm a girl, but I don't mind getting dirty)


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Selennium,

There is a group that organises activities like this on a regular basis. I will send you a PM about this as we're not allowed to post the link here.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Regularly organise scuba trips, PM for more information.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> Hi Selennium,
> 
> There is a group that organises activities like this on a regular basis. I will send you a PM about this as we're not allowed to post the link here.


can i get that pm too, please?

thank you


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

cami said:


> can i get that pm too, please?
> 
> thank you


Done


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

A friend of mine is really into this sort of thing. Her name is Noura and her number is /snip. She does all sorts of trekking, climbing, trips and stuff. Facebook pics look rather cool!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Bigjimbo said:


> A friend of mine is really into this sort of thing. Her name is Noura and her number is /snip. She does all sorts of trekking, climbing, trips and stuff. Facebook pics look rather cool!


Hi there, 

Please send the contact details by PM as posting them on the open forum is against forum rules.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> Done


Me too, please.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Please send the contact details by PM as posting them on the open forum is against forum rules.


Sorry!:sorry::sorry::sorry:	:embarassed:	:embarassed:	:embarassed:


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

selennium said:


> ...how about cave exploring, tree-top climbing, whitewater rafting, sky diving, scuba, hiking...


No caves (that I know of in UAE). I have heard some drycaves in Oman, but I only have been in an underwater sea cave there.

No whitewater rafting around that I know of  that'd be marvelous

Sky diving in available in an emirates north of Sharjah (next to Baraccuda). If you are not certified, then tandem dives are also available but tandem dives are not the sort of things you want to do all the time (i.e. boring).

Scuba diving is available on both coasts. Technical diving is also available on East Coast (i.e. 125m WW2 sub), West Coast (i.e. 80m wreck).

Kite boarding is quite "adventurous" and now is the good time (i.e. windy). Lots of instructors around, make sure to pick good ones.

What else are there ? Oh, for adventure, you could always try to ride your bicycle on the side of the road


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Awww I miss whitewater rafting! I think they do them in Oman near that Mussandam place.


----------



## Barry2010 (Dec 21, 2010)

So what is the diving like in Dubai? Will arrive later this month (to work). I'm a padi instructor and would like to go on some nice dives on the weekend.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Barry2010 said:


> So what is the diving like in Dubai? Will arrive later this month (to work). I'm a padi instructor and would like to go on some nice dives on the weekend.


For recreational-type diving (i.e. PADI), it is nice. Not as nice as Red Sea since there is very little coral, but water is warm year round so you could dive year round.

East Coast is nice. It is about 1 hour drive from Dubai, but less crowded and no construction so visibility is generally better than West Coast (right off Dubai). West Coast is shallow, have to go a long way to get past 30'ish meter versus 10-min on East Coast.

Mussadam (north of UAE, part of Oman) is nicer with more fish, but is a couple hours fast-boat ride from Fujairah or near-by cities. Most live-aboard (some with AC and rooms) leave from East Coast as well.

There are lots of dive operators available so everything could be arranged easily.


----------



## Barry2010 (Dec 21, 2010)

Great thanks for that. Do you recomend any particular dive site? Whats the sea life like?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

The sea life does differ between the east and west coasts, with the east coast being more prolific.

Dolphins, whale sharks, turtles, black tips are the "big" ones.

Best site? All depends on what you are after. Plenty of wrecks on the Dubai side, more marine life on the east coast.

For sea life, Martini Rock or Dibba Rock, and take your pick of wrecks.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Barry2010 said:


> Great thanks for that. Do you recomend any particular dive site? Whats the sea life like?


Ogri described very well about both coasts, as well as the recommendations.

95% of my dives were on the deeper wrecks on the East Coast so there is not a lot of sea life, except cuttle fish mating season then the whole bottom section of LPG tanker is covered with cuttle fish mating. One of the best things I have ever seen u/w.

Other than that, occasional guitar sharks and big fish (tuna, grouper, etc) in the distance or when the first divers first came down.


----------



## selennium (Jan 5, 2011)

Just wanted to thank everyone at this thread for all the advice and tips on this... I am looking forward to carrying out some of them, so thank you! 



> What else are there ? Oh, for adventure, you could always try to ride your bicycle on the side of the road


oh ccr, this made me laugh out loud... I will probably be tempted to do so on a slow news day!


----------



## momo007 (Jan 12, 2011)

i went parasailing the other day, the best part was when the boat overheated and i was stuck in mid air with my little cousin sis, and then while we were brought down, we went right into the sea. So theres some fun there lol


----------

